# Safety questions



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

If you have questions about safety shoes see this video.
If you have questions about ear protection see this video.
If you have questions about eye protection see this video.
If you have questions about dust collection see this video.
If you have questions about belt covering see this video.
If you have questions about dust inhalation see this video.
If you have questions about rotation tool covering see this video.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

What garbage are you pushing. The video has nothing to do with your post. Nice door, nothing about safety.

I think the word you want is "see" not "she"


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not know what Dutchy was trying to say but he has been a great contributor on LJ with excellent projects.
He has a tremendous group of projects and over 250 blogs.
He is from Holland so sometimes his English is off.

The comment that was made is not needed.



> What garbage are you pushing.
> 
> - tvrgeek


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe you linked the wrong video? I've done that when something is in the clipboard and doesn't update.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I do not know what Dutchy was trying to say but he has been a great contributor on LJ with excellent projects.
> He has a tremendous group of projects and over 250 blogs.
> He is from Holland so sometimes his English is off.
> 
> ...


X2
I think it was supposed to have some implied humor….How NOT to be safe was the underlying message.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> What garbage are you pushing. The video has nothing to do with your post. Nice door, nothing about safety.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Yes he is making a door but the way he is working has a lot to do with safety.



> I think the word you want is "see" not "she"
> 
> - tvrgeek


You are right it has to be see, I have changed it. BTW how is your dutch?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> I do not know what Dutchy was trying to say but he has been a great contributor on LJ with excellent projects.
> He has a tremendous group of projects and over 250 blogs.
> He is from Holland so sometimes his English is off.
> 
> ...


Indeed this was the underlying message,


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> I do not know what Dutchy was trying to say but he has been a great contributor on LJ with excellent projects.
> He has a tremendous group of projects and over 250 blogs.
> He is from Holland so sometimes his English is off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Redoak49.


----------



## Think0075 (Feb 25, 2019)

That guys is certainly brave. Impressive work for the setup he's got. Jointing that door by yourself… Phew no thank you, sucks with 2 people. I'm a big fan of back beveling them on the tablesaw.

And slot cutting those lock rails on the shaper with the bearing setup… I was puckering up just watching that. Definitely something I would want to build a jig for with some clamps and hand holds.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I loved it, thanks Dutchy.

The guy, (at least for now) still has all ten.
Not that an accident couldn't happen, but he knows what he is doing.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> If you have questions about safety shoes see this video.
> If you have questions about ear protection see this video.
> If you have questions about eye protection see this video.
> If you have questions about dust collection see this video.
> ...


Using my *Dutch* to *Duck* thranslator the above says, in a single word,

*what a blockhead (domkop)*...

I'm sure the *19* hasn't invaded the *Dutchman*...


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry, but I have gotten significant totally off-topic, some sales, some political PMs where the topic does not match the content. Some content having nothing to do with woodworking.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> Sorry, but I have gotten significant totally off-topic, some sales, some political PMs where the topic does not match the content. Some content having nothing to do with woodworking.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Thank you very much for your apology which has certainly been accepted


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I do not know what Dutchy was trying to say but he has been a great contributor on LJ with excellent projects.
> He has a tremendous group of projects and over 250 blogs.
> He is from Holland so sometimes his English is off.
> 
> ...


*AGREED* +10



> I loved it, thanks Dutchy.
> 
> The guy, (at least for now) still has all ten.
> Not that an accident couldn t happen, but he knows what he is doing.
> ...


*ALSO AGREE * +10


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I was cringing watching his hand in the saws path exerting a hard push to get a rip completed. Shocked he has all digits. The sandals were a nice touch too.


----------

